# Chat?



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I'm confused. Where is hypno chat now? Yahoo or regular chat? BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I give up.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ, sorry the hypno chat is in the new hypno IBS forum. I thought I was gonna be there yesterday, but I had to run back and finnish some catering things. Sorry next sunday I will make sure all is in order.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------

